
Ask HN: What does one look for in a non-technical co-founder? - danschumann
Hi guys.  I&#x27;m working on a few systems and it seems like my biggest weaknesses are sales and fundraising, but what else should I look for?
======
elviejo79
For me a partner should have: 1\. We share the vision. ie we want to create
the same company. 2\. we share ethical values. 3\. has skills that I don't
have.

you are focusing only on the skills, but shared vision and values is even more
important.

~~~
PaulHoule
I would rank it 2, 3 and then 1.

A person who is not ethical or that is perceived to be unethical will do vast
damage to your relationships with customers, suppliers, employees, investors,
everyone. It is even worse if you give somebody like that a 2nd or 3rd chance.

So far as (1) startups pivot all the time so if you have visions that are
primarily overlapping but there is some divergence that doesn't bug me.

